# Ladue Carp Past Weekend



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW had some fun...
Today I was worried that the cold front along with rainy weather would dull my fishing plans... WRONG
This was my 3rd best outting this year with Pymatuning 1st and Tappan 2nd...
Things started off slow as I was fishless from 730am to 830 even though I lost one fish from a breakoff, another pulled the hook out while another broke off at the initial hit...
Then I saw an eagle swoop down and take a fish (not sure alive or not) and then get chased by a seagull which was trying to knock the fish from the eagles grasp  
This was the 1st time I saw an eagle at Ladue so I was very thrilled to say the least  
After that the fishing picked up hr by hr till around 12 noon I could only use one pole due to all the hits  
I even was checked for my license and told the warden I had already caught 30-35 carp when BAM I had another on to his total surprize LOL
I then told him I had chummed the area with boiled field corn fri and sat and today and what I was using for bait... He was really interested to say the least...
He also told me where you could fish from and where you could not and the areas really shrank and he said get caught and get fined!!!

Total caught today over 60 fish!!!
90% of the fish were 6-10 lbs with a couple HUGE fish that I could not even guess the weight... Well 15 - 20 or bigger I'd guess  

Today canned corn outfished boilies 20-1 easy and I really tried to change that but the fish wanted corn and nothing else so I gave them canned corn that I soaked in vanilla extract and corn syrup... I went to a 1oz slip sinker and missed only 4 hits all day  
I had 11 break offs and had 7 breaks at the initial hit along with 4 pulled hooks... not too bad...

Fun time and I'll give the location to anyone who wants it via a PM


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to the wonderful world  What are your plans for this weekend? Shoot me a PM  I have to make a scouting run somewhere. 

As for fronts messing with the fishing, normally it isn't too terribly bad unless it cools off the water. If the water temps stay pretty much the same, the it isn't too terribly bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow! THat sure will be one day to remember.  You caught more carp in one day then I have in the last 2 years.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like an awesome day. 60 fish is bigtime haulin'. You mentioned you had 11 break-offs - how heavy of line are you using?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

man O man... 
It was "knot" (pun intended) my line as much as it was my knots...  
I belive that the 30lb test spider wire I use is "knot" (pun again) a good choice for carp fishing because the knots take a beating with the hard screaming runs made by the carp...
I was using a uni-knot to attach the main line to a swivel which then had a 14lb test leader which I used a sliding sinker rig with... I attached the hook(s) using a Palomar knot...
All my breaks were at the swivel thus I quit using same and went to a carolina rig to attach my line after which I had nomore break offs...  
Spider wire simply had no shock absorbing abilities when it came to the initial HARD hits carp tend be known for...
I had no break offs using berkly triline with 14 lb test...
This weekend I plan on re-lining my poles with mono line of which I have not made a choice yet...


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

That's some impressive fishing...about time i get out somewhere and start catching again  .


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

almost forgot...  

I had chummed the same area since thurs after work... 
Some guys at work were unloading a box car full of 50lb cases of frozen sweet corn that had 8-9 damaged cases after they were done so...
thurs I tossed out 25 lbs of boiled field corn that was starting to ferment nicley  and about 50 lbs of frozen sweet corn...
then I dumped 50 more lbs fri of frozen sweet corn and the same sat... 
things clicked nicley sunday of course now you know the rest of the story...


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I use 30 lb Spiderwire and have maybe had only one break all year. I always use a Palomar knot. You're quite right about Spiderwire not having any stretch. You need to have your drag set right and have a rod that can absorb some shock or else you are going to rip the hooks out of their soft mouth. Some people like mono. If it works for you, then use it. Mono is a little bit more forgiving when battling a fish.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fishing that was!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'm still in the learning process...
I was trying to use two hooks on a line  which with spider wire was and is a no no...
Guess I'm knot (pun intended) too old to learn


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Just a little FYI for ya. When Using speder wire or any other braid type of line you must use a Palomar knot. It is the only knot that will Knot slip with the braid. I have never had any type of break off while useing spiderline with the Palomar knot. Also GMR_Guy is right. Must have the drag set right or you will yank the mouth off a fish with a hard hook set.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

My drag is set super light... I like hearing the screaming runs


----------

